
The start-up inflection point - dfranke
http://www.scottberkun.com/blog/?p=377
======
dfranke
Not many companies get past the inflection point; so few that I think it's
disingenuous to call it that. Most just languish there and clog themselves up
with more and more management overhead. The only exception that comes to mind
is Google.

